# Parking in Plymouth



## relay

Hi All,

Hoping to visit Plymouth on our next trip and wondered what the parking is like. I know there's a Park & Ride but I'd prefer to take the van if possible. We're 6 metres, so not too cumbersome 

Thanks
-H


----------



## shedbrewer

*parking in Plymouth*

Hi Relay, we visit and stay O/N in Plymouth frequently, we tend to always use the P&R as it is so much easier than trying to find a parking place. We use the P&R next to the football ground also the one near to Riverside Camping, both are ideal, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## daykinjones

Can I point you in the direction of:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/dev.htm#plym

This site offers good info re parking across the UK

Having a motorhome and living in Plymouth often initiates a lively discussion in our staffroom between those of us who own 'vans. Little opportunity in the centre for parking, P&Rs offer the best option I think

There is also a P&R at The George on Tavistock Rd on the northern edge of PLymouth.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Riverside camping for park and ride as mentioned.
Why not be cheeky and use Britany ferries car park waiting area

Dave p


----------



## pippin

Because you could end up in Roscoff!


----------



## relay

Thanks everyone. Looks like we might give Plymouth a miss then. Park & Rides are great for people and cities but unfortunately I have a "bus phobia" so it overshadows the whole day. Never mind  Plenty of other places around that way.



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Why not be cheeky and use Britany ferries car park waiting area
> 
> Dave p


You must have been looking over my shoulder as I scanned Google Maps satellite view a few minutes ago, Dave!

thanks again, all,
-H


----------



## Stanner

relay said:


> but unfortunately I have a "bus phobia" so it overshadows the whole day.


If it is only buses, why not park at an out of town train station and catch the train in?


----------



## relay

Stanner said:


> relay said:
> 
> 
> 
> but unfortunately I have a "bus phobia" so it overshadows the whole day.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is only buses, why not park at an out of town train station and catch the train in?
Click to expand...

Hi Stanner,

Yes, I'm not so bad with trains; I'll look into that, thanks.

As an aside. My cousin and I were discussing our horror of flying. She said that having a fear of heights, she couldn't bear the idea of being so far from the ground. I said that my problem was I could only really travel if I was driving myself. We concluded that I needed to get a plane and fly *really* close to the ground :wink:

-H


----------



## Stanner

This may help as well if you do decide to try driving in
http://www.plymouth.gov.uk/city_centre_shopping_leaflet.pdf


----------



## Bob_ed

Hello H,
If you get as far down as Falmouth there is a Park and Sail where you actually travel into town on a water-bus. It is situated on the road in from Truro and next to the normal Park and Ride.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

pippin said:


> Because you could end up in Roscoff!


Not if you park on the right just before the parking lanes.
Done it for years.
Dave p


----------



## tinaeden

You could park at mt batten car park if you are early enough then catch the ferry to the barbican, it is free at the moment to park your van, then 1.50 ferry single fare.


----------



## weldted

Provided you get in early the Lockyer inn Sutton Road Plymouth has a pay and display carpark and there are several spaces that a 6 mtr van would fit. Follow the signs for the Marine Aquarium as you get to the Aquarium Car Park the Lockyer is on your right. You can walk to the Barbican over the lock at Sutton Harbour in about 10 mins which is the oldest part of the town. just walk back to the traffic lights and turn right follow signs or turn left for the modern city centre.


----------

